# Costco mf's on offer again 9-4-12



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Costco mf's on offer again 9-4-12
£10.18 I belive untill 29-4-12


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bah just bought some


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Chris.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

costco on moday for me then  cheers OP.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, just after I've bought 3 packs! They are only £13ish at full price anyway so are still a bargain.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I need a costco card.... and to find out where my local is


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Meh I already have built a fort out of packs... this'll mean I can built an outhouse


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Meh I already have built a fort out of packs... this'll mean I can built an outhouse


:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Meh I already have built a fort out of packs... this'll mean I can built an outhouse


and have plenty to wipe with after a successful visit to said outhouse :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Nice, what else have they got on if you don't mind?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> bah just bought some


Buy some more


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

How many do you get in a pack?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

:tumbleweed:


chrisgreen said:


> How many do you get in a pack?


36

Must of bought 4-5 packs over the last few years:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes seen these Chris and will get some next week any offers on Jacks?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Supermega said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 36
> 
> Must of bought 4-5 packs over the last few years:thumb:


Excellent, Mum's got a Costco card, will have to nag her to pop down there and get some while the deal is on.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes seen these Chris and will get some next week any offers on Jacks?


dont know got excited about mf's then put it on fire with other junk mail


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

:lol:


chrisc said:


> dont know got excited about mf's then put it on fire with other junk mail


Sounds like me lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nowt in the offers booklet about jacks Derek. You going in past whilst you're down this way on Wednesday?


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

WHAT?! i bought a pack today and the guy at the till was like i think these are on offer.... oh no there not


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

M44T said:


> WHAT?! i bought a pack today and the guy at the till was like i think these are on offer.... oh no there not


Offer doesn't start until Monday


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I know i wish the guy had said lol. I would have gone back on monday.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

M44T said:


> I know i wish the guy had said lol. I would have gone back on monday.


By which time you'd have spent more than the £1.50 discount on fuel, so you'd have been no better off


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope, i work next to costco


----------



## Afck91 (Apr 2, 2012)

How good are these on paint work?

Cheers,
Adam.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

The g floor roll is on offer in this months booklet too

Dave


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

M44T said:


> Nope, i work next to costco


Ooh, that could be expensive :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cotter said:


> Nowt in the offers booklet about jacks Derek. You going in past whilst you're down this way on Wednesday?


Was thinking about it but the wife is in Aberdeen on Thursday so may not


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Was in earlier Derek, the big jack is pennies over £80 including VAT


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cotter said:


> Was in earlier Derek, the big jack is pennies over £80 including VAT


Thanks Cotter is that the big red Arcam 3ton steel one they have? thanks Derek


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Cotter is that the big red Arcam 3ton steel one they have? thanks Derek


Think so, but don't quote me lol. It was certainly red and 3 ton. I'll see if I have time to pop in again tomorrow, depending on what time I get home


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

That jack is ridiculously heavy, you'd have to rent a bodybuilder every time you want to move the thing lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

EastUpperGooner said:


> That jack is ridiculously heavy, you'd have to rent a bodybuilder every time you want to move the thing lol


Or strap a pair on? Are you one of the people who complain about the weight of the silverline rotaries?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cotter said:


> Think so, but don't quote me lol. It was certainly red and 3 ton. I'll see if I have time to pop in again tomorrow, depending on what time I get home


Cotter don't go out of your way i will be in the toon soon


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Or strap a pair on? Are you one of the people who complain about the weight of the silverline rotaries?


haha not at all, I don't have a garage/drive so lugging it to the car would be a pain. ;-)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone with a card near stafford near wolverhampton lol?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Strothow said:


> Anyone with a card near stafford near wolverhampton lol?


I'm in Cannock, our nearest site is Birmingham :thumb:

What did you want? cloths?

Dave


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

anyone needs anything from bham one i could pop in in my lunch and you can collect from me?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm now going to the Reading one on Tuesday, hoping to get a few packs then.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> I'm in Cannock, our nearest site is Birmingham :thumb:
> 
> What did you want? cloths?
> 
> Dave


Yeah some cloths if possible, i could collect :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

can you just turn up and apply for a card there and then with proof of id, business details etc etc


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> can you just turn up and apply for a card there and then with proof of id, business details etc etc


yes:thumb:
and you get trade so can go before the others


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Or strap a pair on? Are you one of the people who complain about the weight of the silverline rotaries?


I know right - 'only' 46kg.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> I know right - 'only' 46kg.


Under the weight a bag of cement used to be at 7.23 Stone :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

A hundred weight basically then.

46kg = 7.24 stone


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

chrisc said:


> yes:thumb:
> and you get trade so can go before the others


You can also sign up online & pay the fee for the trade card, and just turn up at your local store with your documents (utility bill & vat certificate) and email proof of payment and they will issue your trade card there and then.

That's what I'm doing at the Reading store on Tuesday (can't be bothered to wait for my Mum to go, so finally getting my own card - also going to try and expense it back to work).


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

M44T said:


> anyone needs anything from bham one i could pop in in my lunch and you can collect from me?


Thanks so much for this generous offer. I have just sent you a PM


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Popped in to the Reading branch of Costco tonight on the way home. I am now a fully-fledged Costco Trade Card holder (which is nice) and I also have two packs of the £10.18 (inc VAT) mf cloths in my boot. Would have got more but I'm a bit skint ahead of payday at the end of the week. Very impressed with the quality. Will likely go back for more before the offer expires.

Now all I need is for the weather to change so I can actually clean the car. No hurry, as long as it's before the end of the month


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Would some one ship a pack of this MF to me, please?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Ercapoccia, I would think that you'd be able to get them cheaper locally than by getting them shipped. The shipping would at a guess cost more than the clothes.

Fish


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Fish said:


> Ercapoccia, I would think that you'd be able to get them cheaper locally than by getting them shipped. The shipping would at a guess cost more than the clothes.
> 
> Fish


For you in UK maybe, here in italy we don't have costco. And a cheap MF costs around 3/4 € cad, you can find some MF at 1€ but i'll never use them on paint.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

2.2kg a bag if you want to work out what shipping costs


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

A full pack weighs over 2kg so will cost a fortune to send royal mail/parcel force to Italy, not sure how much a courier would charge.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

£20 with ups


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would love some of these but my nearest Costco is a 100 mile round trip!!!!

Has anyone a link to costco MF resellers?

:thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

mark328 said:


> I would love some of these but my nearest Costco is a 100 mile round trip!!!!
> 
> Has anyone a link to costco MF resellers?
> 
> :thumb:


£7.62 to post a pack within uk, if you want some?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

lofty said:


> £7.62 to post a pack within uk, if you want some?


£20 posted on ebay.

Sorry, were you offering to post? Or have you seen them cheaper?

:thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

mark328 said:


> £20 posted on ebay.
> 
> Sorry, were you offering to post? Or have you seen them cheaper?
> 
> :thumb:


Would be about £18 posted if you wanted some, but just as easy to get them off e-bay if there only £20.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

lofty said:


> Would be about £18 posted if you wanted some, but just as easy to get them off e-bay if there only £20.


Aye, for £2 I wouldnt of put you through the hassle and i would get good feedback karma from fleabay 

Gonna ordered now, looking forward to binnin my Asda Kent MF's :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Ercapoccia, it appears that ValetPro have got a new dealership setup in Italy.

Clicky Link

Fish


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Those yellow cloths are nowhere near as good as they were two years ago. They look and feel similar when you open them but lose thier plushness very quickly when washed, and once at that stage are no better than other similar priced cloths. Bit crafty of Costco really, to identify a high selling product and change suppliers/ construction / materials whatever, and charge the same price, but I guess that's business.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Fish said:


> Ercapoccia, it appears that ValetPro have got a new dealership setup in Italy.
> 
> Clicky Link
> 
> Fish


Over here Detailing is at the age of human race, i know some shop that sells detailing stuff but it's cheaper for me buy them from the UK. 
I hope that i'll be easier for me in the future to get my goodies.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Another problem with sending stuff to Italy is that unless you send it insured and with tracking information the postal service usually manage to "lose" it lol


----------



## iSpooky (Mar 30, 2012)

markcoznottz said:


> Those yellow cloths are nowhere near as good as they were two years ago. They look and feel similar when you open them but lose thier plushness very quickly when washed, and once at that stage are no better than other similar priced cloths. Bit crafty of Costco really, to identify a high selling product and change suppliers/ construction / materials whatever, and charge the same price, but I guess that's business.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-x-Ultr...6-Auto-Car-Cloths-/150418653842#ht_2004wt_689

Got mine from the above link, got them within 2 days at the latest. Not had a chance to try them yet, but one side does seem a bit softer than the other. Got a few different makes of cloths now, all seem different in some way, price, what they are made from, some seem softer than others, some seem longer in the treads etc. it's a bit of a mine field to what ones to get, if you are on a budge.

iSpooky


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Another problem with sending stuff to Italy is that unless you send it insured and with tracking information the postal service usually manage to "lose" it lol


That's so sadly true


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I need to renew my membership so I'll stock up.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Strothow said:


> Yeah some cloths if possible, i could collect :thumb:


Sorry mate only just seen this

How many packs do you want?

I've currently got about ten already but will be getting more :doublesho

Dave


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

iSpooky said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-x-Ultr...6-Auto-Car-Cloths-/150418653842#ht_2004wt_689
> 
> Got mine from the above link, got them within 2 days at the latest. Not had a chance to try them yet, but one side does seem a bit softer than the other. Got a few different makes of cloths now, all seem different in some way, price, what they are made from, some seem softer than others, some seem longer in the treads etc. it's a bit of a mine field to what ones to get, if you are on a budge.
> 
> iSpooky


I think packs are hit and miss but the new ones are as good as the old ones though I've had the odd "bad pack"


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Anyone know if theres any deals on the tyres? thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Anyone know if theres any deals on the tyres? thanks


25% off coming soon according to ellesmere port


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

bigmc said:


> 25% off coming soon according to ellesmere port


Is that going to be in next months booklet?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just got the Jack today top quality but oh so heavy, and also some MF £10.18 for 36


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Just got the Jack today top quality but oh so heavy, and also some MF £10.18 for 36


If its the red jack i hope your not going to be carrying it around much weighs a ton!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> If its the red jack i hope your not going to be carrying it around much weighs a ton!!


Yes it is but i have another smaller lighter one i needed a wide good quality heavy weight jack for work shop:thumb:


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

what are the clothes like r they any good? wud u use em for buffing or drying ?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

iClean said:


> what are the clothes like r they any good? wud u use em for buffing or drying ?


Used for buffing and every other task a MF is needed for :thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anyone get a Costco card?


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Just got the Jack today top quality but oh so heavy, and also some MF £10.18 for 36


got one of these for christmas and used it a few times now really well built and great value for money , it is a little heavy but i am not lifting it in and out of a car just rolling it on the floor so not a problem :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nismo Pete said:


> got one of these for christmas and used it a few times now really well built and great value for money , it is a little heavy but i am not lifting it in and out of a car just rolling it on the floor so not a problem :thumb:


Yes tried it tonight great Jack well pleased


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Just back from Croydon's branch and they have plenty of MF's, terry towels and red jacks.

Fish


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting you mentioned the Terry Towels. I had a look at the bulk packs they do in the Reading Costco and was really put off them, unlike the mf cloths, the Terry Towels seemed particularly rough, hard and thin.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Just got the Jack today top quality but oh so heavy, and also some MF £10.18 for 36


How much was the jack?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

£66.99 plus vat so just over £80 very heavy but only 9cm entry and quick lift and very wide and stable excellent value if you ask me, would be better with Alu but chuckies on drive and won't be moving it about a lot anf have a small portable one so great for my needs.
Model Number Arcan XL30R they sell them on the bay for £120 plus Del


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I picked up the MF cloth pack from Costco today. They are very good indeed. Going to find some time during the week to get another pack or two.

I also have the big red trolly jack. Bought it last year. This thing is so well built, its big boy stuff, seriously. Effortlessly picks up the civic and accord. Could probably pick them both up actually, lol.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nokia said:


> I picked up the MF cloth pack from Costco today. They are very good indeed. Going to find some time during the week to get another pack or two.
> 
> I also have the big red trolly jack. Bought it last year. This thing is so well built, its big boy stuff, seriously. Effortlessly picks up the civic and accord. Could probably pick them both up actually, lol.


Yes the MF cloths are great got another pack when went in and have to agree with the jack i'm away to order a few Hockey pucks to make a jack pad for my BM and Mini


----------

